# Tiger Woods wins Buick Open by 3 strokes



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Woods shot a 69 Sunday and coasted to a three-shot victory with a 20-under 268 at the Buick Open for the 69th PGA Tour title of his career.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He's back, huh?


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

He looked a little shaky there after his lay off. He missed the cut at the Open and had struggled with the driver. With Phil making his return as well it sets it up nicely for the US PGA championship.


----------

